# Anyone make their own ice cream?



## Cooking4to (Jan 16, 2015)

I think I have tried ever ice cream recipe printed in a book.  I have 2 machines, the lello and the cuisinart ice-100 {superior for less money, I don't use the lello any longer}.

Anyone have a good recipe that hardens up nicely?


----------



## letscook (Jan 17, 2015)

yea I just made this one about a week ago and it was great
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDW-BZuEIns


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 18, 2015)

Cooking4to said:


> I think I have tried ever ice cream recipe printed in a book. I have 2 machines, the lello and the cuisinart ice-100 {superior for less money, I don't use the lello any longer}.
> 
> Anyone have a good recipe that hardens up nicely?


I use a book called "Iced Delights" by Shona Crawford Poole (out of print but available on Amazon). Some really yummy "grown-up" ice cream recipes. Some use eggs and some don't. I suppose it depends on how confident you are in your egg supplier and whether you are serving it to children, elderly people or anyone with a compromised immune system. (That's based on the Government advice given over here. It may not be the same in the States)

I think your Cuisinart is a lot more sophisticated than mine, which is the type where you freeze the bowl before making the ice cream. The ice cream is quite soft when the machine has finished, which is fine if you like it like that but I usually pop it back in the freezer for an hour or two to harden up.

I sometimes see recipes that include gelatine but I'm not sure what this does and I have never had any problems not using it.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 18, 2015)

letscook said:


> yea I just made this one about a week ago and it was great
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDW-BZuEIns


 
Yum!

I like the idea of vanilla with strawberries. Must try it. I often use orange zest and /or a little orange juice. Or a grind of back pepper (yes, honestly!) brings out the flavour of the strawberries when eating them just with cream


----------



## taxlady (Jun 19, 2015)

My mother-in-law gave us an ice cream maker. Does anyone have any good recipes for making ice cream? I am particularly interested in starting with vanilla. I don't want to make strawberry ice cream until the good ones are in the store in a week or three. I would be interested in chocolate, preferably made with cocoa.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2015)

Mad Cook said:


> I use a book called "Iced Delights" by Shona Crawford Poole (out of print but available on Amazon). Some really yummy "grown-up" ice cream recipes. Some use eggs and some don't. I suppose it depends on how confident you are in your egg supplier and whether you are serving it to children, elderly people or anyone with a compromised immune system. (That's based on the Government advice given over here. It may not be the same in the States)
> 
> I think your Cuisinart is a lot more sophisticated than mine, which is the type where you freeze the bowl before making the ice cream. The ice cream is quite soft when the machine has finished, which is fine if you like it like that but I usually pop it back in the freezer for an hour or two to harden up.
> 
> I sometimes see recipes that include gelatine but I'm not sure what this does and I have never had any problems not using it.



The egg yolk is usually used as both a thickener and emulsifier.  You make your basic ice cream base, whatever flavor you like, then take about a half cup of the hot base and ladle it into the yolk that has been mixed with sugar.  The tempers the yolk so that it doesn't turn into little, hard globules of cooked egg yolk, but rather thickens the base as you stir it in and simmer it (must keep stirring until the base is thick enough to coat the back of a spoon).  Then you put the ice cream base into the refrigerator until cold, then into the ice cream maker.

Gelatin is added to ice cream to improve the texture.  When I don't use it, the end result looks and tastes like ice cream, but leaves and unpleasant filmy feeling in my mouth, and it's not as smooth.  The gelatin helps control the ice crystal size in the ice cream, keeping the crystals very, very small, which in turn makes the ice cream smoother, and creamier.  It also keeps it from turning rock-hard when you freeze the ice cream that has come straight out of your ice cream maker.  

Replacing 2/3's for the sugar in you recipe with corn syrup also improves the texture.

Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Selkie (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't know of any ice cream maker that doesn't come with at least a small recipe booklet.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tips Chief.  

Selkie, yes, the instruction booklet does have some recipes. They actually look pretty good, but I was looking for TNT recipes that DC members use.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 19, 2015)

I have a question. The instructions for the ice cream maker says to make sure the yield is 2 quarts or less and not to fill more than to within an inch of the top.

What is the minimum reasonable amount to put in the ice cream maker? Is there a way to judge by how much of the mixing arm is immersed? What percentage/proportion of the arm should be in the mix or how many inches/centimetres should be in?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 19, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I have a question. The instructions for the ice cream maker says to make sure the yield is 2 quarts or less and not to fill more than to within an inch of the top.
> 
> What is the minimum reasonable amount to put in the ice cream maker? Is there a way to judge by how much of the mixing arm is immersed? What percentage/proportion of the arm should be in the mix or how many inches/centimetres should be in?



Ice cream makers work by freezing the water in the ice cream base.  The arms that either move inside, or sit stationary while the bow turns serve to continuously agitate the base as it's freezing.  This keeps the ice crystals small, making the end result smooth and creamy, and whips air into the ice cream, making it light.  Teh added air, and growth of ice crystals increases the volume of volume of the ice cream.  If too much base is added to the ice cream maker, as it becomes ice cream, it will overflow the machine.

As a rule, your base should contain about 3 cups of ice cream base.  This will turn into a quart of finished ice cream.

Oh, one more thing, if your ice cream maker has multiple speeds, the slower speed will make a more dense ice cream, almost like a gelato, while the higher speed will incorporate more air into the ice cream, making it softer, and lighter.

Take a look at the recipe I posted in the corn ice cream thread.  The correct amounts of liquid are there for the base.  Simply change the flavoring to what you want, i.e. use maple syrup instead of corn syrup, or make a strawberry syrup from fresh berries and sugar, and add it to the base.  Use the parts of the recipe that are common, the milk, cream, and add sugar or syrup, and flavorings for the rest.

Hope that helps.

Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2015)

The instructions that came with your ice cream maker will include recipes that are appropriate for that machine.  Go by that volume and modify any recipes you get elsewhere to the acceptable amount of liquid.  

For example, I have an ice cream maker that gives recipes that call for a total of 4 cups of cream/milk.  Any recipes I use for ice cream will have no more than 4 cups of cream and milk.  Flavorings and sweeteners will vary.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 19, 2015)

All the recipes in the instruction booklet seem to be for 4 to 5 cups of liquid. Are you guys saying that I shouldn't try to cut that amount, even keeping the same proportions of ingredients?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 19, 2015)

Here is my TNT recipe for Vanilla ice cream.  I will copy and paste it for you.  You will need to cut everything in half cause it makes one gallon of ice cream.


This is a recipe I developedfrom a mistake I made.  Basically thisrecipe has a higher custard to milk/cream ratio than is normal.  I made a custard for a 6 quart ice cream maker,only to find when it came time to cut the custard with milk/cream, I had a 4quart maker and could only add 3 cups of milk instead of the 6 cups called for in the 6 quart recipe.

*Rich Vanilla Ice Cream or Peppermint                                 yields1 gallon*

In a large saucepan, Combine:

3 ½ cups Sugar

½ cup flour

¾ t. salt

Gradually stir in:

7 cups whole milk.  

Cook over medium heat untilthickened, about 20 to 30 minutes, stirring constantly.

*Beat 6 eggs* in a mixer bowl. Gradually stir about one cup of hot mixture into the beaten eggs.  Add back to remaining hot mixture, stirringconstantly.  Cook one minute, remove from heat.  Refrigerate at least 2 hours or overnight.


Combine:

3 cups whole milk or ½ and ½or whipping cream

*3 T. vanilla*

¼ t. peppermint oil(optional)

Add to chilled mixture and stir to combine

Pour into *chilled* canister and place in ice creammaker. Freeze as directed.

This recipe makes what Iconsider to be a French style rich vanilla custard ice cream.

For a sublime dessert, usethe peppermint-flavored ice cream and serve over a brownie.  Adding a ¼ t. peppermint oil makes a lightlyflavored ice cream.  You could add up toslightly less than ½ t. peppermint oil for a stronger flavored peppermint icecream.  

Or make the plain vanilla icecream and serve with chocolate sauce, or butterscotch sauce.  Sometimes I add 2 cups semi sweet chocolatechips to either the plain vanilla or peppermint recipe.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2015)

taxlady said:


> All the recipes in the instruction booklet seem to be for 4 to 5 cups of liquid. Are you guys saying that I shouldn't try to cut that amount, even keeping the same proportions of ingredients?




No.  I was actually addressing maximums.  You could cut quantities back some to make smaller amounts.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 19, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> No.  I was actually addressing maximums.  You could cut quantities back some to make smaller amounts.


The minimum amount is what I'm asking about. Do you think half would work?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the recipe Beth.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2015)

taxlady said:


> The minimum amount is what I'm asking about. Do you think half would work?




Yes.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2015)

Half worked wonderfully. I just made ~750 ml (~3 cups) of vanilla ice cream. Oh my, that was lovely. Next, I'll try chocolate, and then the French style vanilla, using vanilla bean.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh   I'm on my way!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Oh   I'm on my way!


You are welcome here. I have a guest room. If you can arrange to come for the 2nd Wednesday of the month, I will bring you to the Danish Club luncheon.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 21, 2015)

taxlady said:


> You are welcome here. I have a guest room. If you can arrange to come for the 2nd Wednesday of the month, I will bring you to the Danish Club luncheon.




Careful, Taxy, I might take you up on that!  I also have a veritable plethora of vanilla beans!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2015)

Yesterday I made chocolate ice cream. I got to eat it today. It didn't freeze properly in the machine. I'll have to leave the freezing bowl in the freezer bowl longer next time. I followed the directions and it didn't make any sloshing sounds when I shook it, so it should have been ready. Okay, maybe I need to shake harder. What can you expect from directions that tell you to put the bowl in a plastic bag so it won't get freezer burned.  I do put it in a plastic bag. That way nothing will fall into it in the freezer and it will stay clean.

I will also put the mixed cream and stuff in the fridge for a few hours before trying to make it into ice cream. I think the cocoa needs more time to hydrate properly. It still tasted danged good.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Yesterday I made chocolate ice cream. I got to eat it today. It didn't freeze properly in the machine. I'll have to leave the freezing bowl in the freezer bowl longer next time. I followed the directions and it didn't make any sloshing sounds when I shook it, so it should have been ready. Okay, maybe I need to shake harder. What can you expect from directions that tell you to put the bowl in a plastic bag so it won't get freezer burned.  I do put it in a plastic bag. That way nothing will fall into it in the freezer and it will stay clean.
> 
> I will also put the mixed cream and stuff in the fridge for a few hours before trying to make it into ice cream. I think the cocoa needs more time to hydrate properly. It still tasted danged good.




I keep the bowl in the freezer all the time.  But it should be in for 24 hours.  The ice cream mix should be as cold as possible without freezing.  This aids in less crystallization.  Also, after processing in the ice cream machine. you should scoop it into a storage container and freeze it for 2-3 hours.  It's never ice cream thick out of the machine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I keep the bowl in the freezer all the time.  But it should be in for 24 hours.  The ice cream mix should be as cold as possible without freezing.  This aids in less crystallization.  Also, after processing in the ice cream machine. you should scoop it into a storage container and freeze it for 2-3 hours.  It's never ice cream thick out of the machine.



Absolutely +1

Also, gelatin and starch can both be used to insure the ice crystals remain tiny enough to give you a very smooth and creamy ice cream.  I use gelatin, as starch just increases my carb intake.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## creative (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes - I make ice cream from scratch the old fashioned way, i.e. without the gadget!  Just involves stirring it halfway through...simple!

I have great recipes too e.g. pinacolada, rum and raisin, strawberry semifreddo, amaretti (with sherry).


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for the tips guys. The instruction book said to put the bowl in the freezer for 6 -22 hours, depending on how cold your freezer is. My chest freezer is at -25°C (-13°F). I checked afterwards. I am leaving the freezing bowl in all the time, but I made vanilla ice cream the day before.

I did put it in a plastic container and then into the freezer. I stirred it a couple of times and didn't have an ice crystal issue.

If one uses gelatin, how and when does it go in with the other ingredients?

As per suggestions in this thread, I followed the recipes in the instruction booklet exactly.

Creative, would you mind posting or linking to one or more of those recipes?


----------



## creative (Jun 24, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Creative, would you mind posting or linking to one or more of those recipes?


Yes of course!  You do realise they are standard recipes, i.e. not with a gadget in mind but if you know how to adapt them, then all well and good.

Looking at my recipe books, it is _Macaroon_ Icecream (with sherry) - not amaretti, as I originally mentioned - but a cheat's way, i.e. folded into vanilla icecream.

I have a good one with _Coffee & Rum _(with egg whites and double cream) a _Mascarpone & Strawberry Semi Freddo_, a _Rum, Raisin & Maple Syrup_ one (with eggs and double cream) - the _Pinacolada_ one uses whipping cream and natural yogurt.  

Which ones appeal to you?


----------



## taxlady (Jun 24, 2015)

Oh dear, I have no idea how to convert them or if they even need converting. Maybe someone can tell us.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 25, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Absolutely +1
> 
> Also, gelatin and starch can both be used to insure the ice crystals remain tiny enough to give you a very smooth and creamy ice cream.  I use gelatin, as starch just increases my carb intake.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North





This is great that you have found a way to elimate
the ice crystals.
What kind of gelatin and how much?

Thanks
Josie


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2015)

Josie1945 said:


> This is great that you have found a way to elimate
> the ice crystals.
> What kind of gelatin and how much?
> 
> ...



I use knox unflavored gelatin, and stir it into the lightly simmering base to dissolve it before adding the tempered egg yolks.  For the recipe I use, I add two packets of gelatin.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## creative (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't have an icecream maker and find ice crystals are easily eliminated (a) by sufficient stirring, e.g. at mid stage and later and/or (b) by having a high cream content and lower milk content, or no milk content.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 25, 2015)

dried milk powder also works well.  You can achieve a creamier result because the milk powder will absorb a lot of the water that is in the mixture.  If you use too much cream it can feel greasy, but the way to make it smooth and creamy is reducing the water content.


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 26, 2015)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I use knox unflavored gelatin, and stir it into the lightly simmering base to dissolve it before adding the tempered egg yolks.  For the recipe I use, I add two packets of gelatin.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Thanks Chief
Josie


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 26, 2015)

bakechef said:


> dried milk powder also works well.  You can achieve a creamier result because the milk powder will absorb a lot of the water that is in the mixture.  If you use too much cream it can feel greasy, but the way to make it smooth and creamy is reducing the water content.




Bakechef, I will try your method also.

Thanks Josie


----------



## Caslon (Jun 26, 2015)

I caught some radio blurb cook show mention... "Homemade ice cream in the 21st century...coming up."  I thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## creative (Jun 26, 2015)

Caslon said:


> I caught some radio blurb cook show mention... "Homemade ice cream in the 21st century...coming up."  I thought that was kinda funny.


Let's hope it didn't mean coming up as in puking up!


----------

